# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  CAD Software CNCLive

## LORADE

Γεια σε ολους σας :Smile: . Προσπαθω εδω και μερες να κατεβασω το ελευθερο προγραμμα απο το ιντερνετ CNCLive και .... :Sad: δυστηχως ειναι αδυνατον. Οποιος το εχει, ας μου στειλει ΠΜ. 
Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## GR_KYROS

Από εδώ δοκίμασες;
http://www.topshareware.com/CNC-Live-download-50814.htm
http://www.soft-go.com/view/CNC-Live_19416.html
http://www.freewarecafe.com/archives/cnc-live-220-beta.html

με κάθε επιφύλαξη….

----------


## LORADE

Εχω δοκιμασει και σε αυτες τις τοποθεσιες,.... αλλα, τιποτα.
Ευχαριστω για την αμεση απαντηση σου

----------

